# nyap/ser un "chapuzas"



## Laia

Hola,

En un thread d'abans he volgut dir que "sóc una _chapuzas_" i no he trobat com dir-ho... la traducció de _chapuza_ és _nyap_, però sincerament no l'he feta servir mai de la vida... i potser és per això que tinc la sensació que els significats no són ben bé iguals en castellà i en català (de _chapuza_ i _nyap_).

No sé, com creieu que ho hagués pogut dir? Com es diu en català "sóc una _chapuzas_"?


----------



## Anna Più

Hola Laia,
Jo he sentit a dir "és un/a manasses" ...

Fins ara,
A+


----------



## Laia

Anna Più said:
			
		

> Hola Laia,
> Jo he sentit a dir "és un/a manasses" ...
> 
> Fins ara,
> A+


 
Això això!! jeje 

Però em referia a que ser una manasses implica que estic fent alguna manualitat, i ser un "chapuzas" no ho implica necessàriament, no sé com explicar-ho...

Mira, ha sigut abans, quan estàvem negant frases fetes per trobar-ne una que signifiqués el que estaves buscant... doncs el fet de negar-les era "de chapuzas total", per entendre-n's...


----------



## Anna Più

Laia said:
			
		

> Això això!! jeje
> 
> Però em referia a que ser una manasses implica que estic fent alguna manualitat, i ser un "chapuzas" no ho implica necessàriament, no sé com explicar-ho...
> 
> Mira, ha sigut abans, quan estàvem negant frases fetes per trobar-ne una que signifiqués el que estaves buscant... doncs el fet de negar-les era "de chapuzas total", per entendre-n's...


 
Ei,
Ara ho he rellegit... doncs jo crec que igual que "mal diem" chapuzas, també podem ser uns manasses amb la llengua... què et sembla? 
Si em surt alguna altra manera de dir-ho, torno!
A+


----------



## Laia

Anna Più said:
			
		

> Ei,
> Ara ho he rellegit... doncs jo crec que igual que "mal diem" chapuzas, també podem ser uns manasses amb la llengua... què et sembla?
> Si em surt alguna altra manera de dir-ho, torno!
> A+


 
Em sembla que no hi ha traducció possible per a això...


----------



## Roi Marphille

Laia, 
ets una *bunyolera*!!!


----------



## Laia

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> Laia,
> ets una *bunyolera*!!!


 
Merci Roi...  .


----------



## ampurdan

A mi m'agrada "bunyoler", no l'he fet servir mai però trobo que és molt expressiva. Manasses sí que la faig servir, però en el sentit de torpesa en realitzar alguna tasca manual de manera que l'acaba esguerrant.


----------



## Laia

ampurdan said:
			
		

> A mi m'agrada "bunyoler", no l'he fet servir mai però trobo que és molt expressiva. Manasses sí que la faig servir, però en el sentit de torpesa en realitzar alguna tasca manual de manera que l'acaba esguerrant.


 
Ja, però dir "sóc una chapuzas" és simpàtic, és com dir... estic fent un "trapicheo" (una altra, ufff) per aconseguir alguna cosa.
Dir "sóc una bunyolera" és més insultant, no?
No ho sé... em puc considerar manasses, però bunyolera no, coi! jeje

Per cert... "torpesa" també és de collita pròpia teva, eh? jeje


----------



## ampurdan

Doncs jo no crec que "chapuzas" sigui menys insultant que bunyoler... En qualsevol cas se m'està dient que no he fet alguna cosa bé.


----------



## Laia

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Doncs jo no crec que "chapuzas" sigui menys insultant que bunyoler... En qualsevol cas se m'està dient que no he fet alguna cosa bé.


 
D'acord, d'acord... no tinc arguments per defensar el contrari.


----------



## Laia

_Torpeza_ en català és _malaptesa_.

Una altra paraula per dir "chapuzas" (ara hi he caigut) és "sapastre"


----------



## Roi Marphille

Laia said:
			
		

> Una altra paraula per dir "chapuzas" (ara hi he caigut) és "sapastre"


crec que l'has clavat amb _*sapastre*_! molt bé _young lady_!


----------



## ampurdan

És veritat, "malaptesa" o "turpitud"... Ho sento.


----------



## Mei

Laia said:
			
		

> _Torpeza_ en català és _malaptesa_.
> 
> Una altra paraula per dir "chapuzas" (ara hi he caigut) és "sapastre"


 
Jo la faig servir "sapastre"! I també "talós".

Mei


----------



## Xiscomx

Hola!
A Mallorca un _(chapucero)_ es diu *manyà*, què també vol dir _(cerrajero).
*«En els teus afanys, no te fiïs de manyans»*_, què vol dir que en tot convé deixar obrar els tècnics acreditats, i no refiarar-se dels aprenents o inhàbils.


----------



## Agró

N'hi ha també *matusser* o *potiner*, i el castellanisme _xapusser_.


----------



## Neye

No oblidem l'accepció de ser algú que fa "chapuzas", arranja coses a baix cost, pel seu compte... En català s'accepta: 

manetes:

_adj_ i _m_ i _f_ _col·loq_ Dit d'una persona molt 
traçuda. _Aquesta noia és una manetes: en un moment ha arreglat la ràdio. És més manetes que el seu germà.

Espero que serveixi._


----------



## Xiscomx

Crec que un manetes és tot el contrari que un _chapuzas_, aquest tot ho fa malament i l'altre tot bé.


----------



## Dymn

Exacte, _manetes _i _chapuzas _serien antònims.

De totes les alternatives que s'han dit jo em quedo amb _sapastre _i _potiner. Manasses _i _bunyoler _no les faig servir però les podria incorporar també.


----------



## Neye

Xiscomx said:


> Hola!
> A Mallorca un _(chapucero)_ es diu *manyà*, què també vol dir _(cerrajero).
> *«En els teus afanys, no te fiïs de manyans»*_, què vol dir que en tot convé deixar obrar els tècnics acreditats, i no refiarar-se dels aprenents o inhàbils.





Xiscomx said:


> Crec que un manetes és tot el contrari que un _chapuzas_, aquest tot ho fa malament i l'altre tot bé.


Hola Xiscomx. Voldria aclarir la meva contribució. Hi estic d'acord amb el que dius en el sentit d'algú "chapucero" de mena; jo em referia a que avui en dia se'n sent a parlar del "chapuzas" com d'una persona que va fent feinetes manuals per a treure's alguns diners sense ser professional -i ho diuen sense que impliqui que la seva feina sigui un desastre, més aviat que cobra menys per l'intrusisme laboral que practica. En català no he sabut trobar un mot equiparable que hagi començat a transformar el seu significat original en tot el contrari.


----------



## RIU

Grapotes.

No sé si te relació amb en_ Sergi Grapes_ del Cavall Fort. Ja podeu anar tirant números enrera, ja, si voleu fer-vos-en cinc cèntims.


----------



## Dymn

Avui la primera paraula que se m'ha ocorregut en veure el fil ha estat _maldestre_. Què us sembla?


----------



## RIU

Cert.


----------



## Elxenc

Què hi penseu de bunyoler? Quan una cosa ens ha eixit malament o l'han feta fatal en diem:  bunyol.


----------



## Xiscomx

Sí, i així ho diu el DCVB:
*5. *Qui sol fer les coses malament (Val., Bal.); cast. _chapucero._

Manco mal que un nadiu de Bunyola és un bunyolí o una bunyolina i no un bunyoler o bunyolera com es diuen els de Rafelbunyol.


----------



## Elessar

*pocatraça *[pɔkatɾása]
m. i f. Persona que no té traça per a fer les coses.


----------



## gica

Em penso que ja les heu dit totes. Jo hauria dit *maldestre, pocatraça *o* malapte*.
Al Diccionari de sinònims he trobat a més, *barroer*, encara que, per a mi, seria més aviat aquell qui l'espifia perquè vol fer les coses de pressa i de qualsevol manera. No fa les coses millor perquè no vol.
Amb un llenguatge més culte diríem _*inepte, incapaç, incompetent, inexpert, inhàbil...*_ (copiat del d. de sinònims)

Ningú no ho ha esmentat, però no se us acudís de dir allò de _patós_, que és catanyol pur.


----------



## Bolavà detectiu

En comptes de patós podem dir negat, per exemple.


----------

